# First Root Job With My 300.....



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Just pulled about a one gallon pail full of roots with my Spartan 300 and .55 cable. I know everyone has seen much worse but I'm feeling good about how the machine and cable handled them


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Its a great machine for it size. I am thinking of setting up another 300 with the .55 cable. The 1065 has been taking its toll on me these days.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Ron, I'm scared of the .55 in 6" clay. What do you think?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Colgar said:


> Ron, I'm scared of the .55 in 6" clay. What do you think?


 The cable gets more than stiff enough to not turn around on itself. All the guys I know that run a 300 with the .55 mostly do 4" lines to septic tanks and such, but they do get the 6" clay mains with it as well with no complaints.

I would not mind digging out one of my 300's and putting in the .55 cable and give it a shot for a while. I have ran the .66 cable in the 1065 with no issues we are only talking about a small difference in size. When I get motivated enough to clean out the garage to get the 300 out I let you all know what I think.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Colgar said:


> Ron, I'm scared of the .55 in 6" clay. What do you think?



Many of the jobs in my area are 6" clay. The worst that has happened so far is that my 3 1/2" P-Trap cutter got bent out to 6"  Had to pull like hell the last 5' to free from the 4" cast. I'm switching over to the pear style as soon as I destroy this one :laughing:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> When I get motivated enough to clean out the garage to get the 300 out I let you all know what I think.



Waiting.......................:whistling2:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

thats alot of roots


----------

